# Can I interview you?



## DG95

I'm a 12th grade highschool student in the Bronx and am looking for some information on teen parenting for a newspaper article I am writing. If you are interseted in being interviewed please contact me. I really appreciate any help you can provide!

Thank you,

Daishannay


----------



## heyyydayyy

Hi, I'm not a teen mom but just letting you know, this thread will be closed because you can't talk about anything except teen parenting on here. You're better off PMing a few of the moms on here and asking.

EDIT: I actually don't know if this is against the rules or not! Sorry if I'm wrong!


----------



## MacyClara

I'd be happy to talk to you. I'm Macy, 20 and my daughter Mila will be three in June. Just reply here and we can set something up.


----------



## DG95

Hi Macy,

Thank you so much for replying! I can't figure out how to PM on here. What is the best way to get in contact with you? 

Thanks again!


----------



## mybbyboo

Id be more then happy too!! If u want my email I can give u it


----------



## haydenmummy

I'd be more than happy to help I'm hillary 20 and I have an almost 4 year old boy and I also have a 19 week old little girl I was 16 when I had my son and 19 when I had my daughter xx


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'd be happy to help as well.

I'm Terah, I'm 21 and I have an almost five year old son, a three year old daughter, and an angel baby. I had my son at 16, my first daughter at 18, and my second daughter at 20.


----------



## MummyMana

I don'tmind being interviewed :)


----------



## DG95

Thank You! & Yes that would be good if you give me your email. So what is your email?


----------



## DG95

Okay is there any way I can interview you?


----------



## MummyMana

If you wanted to interview me you could do it over Facebook if you have it? I'm the only Mana Avey on Facebook so pretty easy :)


----------



## DG95

Okay that would me great. My Facebook is Daishanay Gray, I will write you later on.


----------



## MummyMana

Ok, hopefully I can help :)


----------



## DG95

be*


----------



## devon_91x

I'm happy to help? My Facebook is Devon Lawley, I'm probably the only one with that name on Facebook but my profile picture is me and my LO on a swing if that helps :)


----------



## katrkels11

Hello I'm willing to be interviewed if you need it :D


----------



## DG95

How can I interview you?


----------



## DG95

Okay that would be great as well, I will be sure to write you later on.


----------



## MacyClara

I'm Macy Clara Goode on facebook :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

You can send me it too! Have you figured out how to pm yet??


----------



## ClairAye

I'm happy to help, you can pm me on here :flower:


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed.

Please repost in the appropriate forum:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/press-research/


----------

